# Gesshin Hide Blue #2 Hon-Kasumi Wa-Gyutos in Ichii (a special special project ;) )



## JBroida (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...40mm-blue-2-hon-kasumi-wa-gyuto-in-ichii.html


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 9, 2012)

did you misspell Ichii again???:justkidding:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 9, 2012)

Beauty.


----------

